# Slideshows



## Rob_W (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone ever make slideshows up of their pics ?

This is one i did from our 10 days in Edinburgh at the Fringe Festival







.


----------



## javier (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool Rob and great street shooting.
I do not have any of these types of slide shows, but now I have a reason to make one.


----------



## javier (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, here is a slide show from my smug mug. It is my latest entry and not complete yet, but lets get these threads going..Awesome Idea Rob!

So you think you can dance


----------



## Rob_W (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheers, some very good shots there, you didnt get the Monroe look-a-likes number by any chance did you ?


----------

